# Who is Zipper T. Rabbit?



## macuppie (Apr 20, 2014)

I think Zipper T. Rabbit is Phyllis, but what do you think? 
Phyllis works at night, and Zipper is present during the day (mostly)
She mumbles and so does Zipper.
Apparently, if you talk to her the next day, at the cafe, then she complains about pretending to be stuck in a costume all day.


----------



## Chibiusa (Apr 20, 2014)

When I opened this thread I was just about to write Phyllis, and then I saw you already said that. So yeah, I figure it's Phyllis, maybe.


----------



## bellafez (Apr 20, 2014)

I reeally wanted it to be Isabelle (even though that would be OOC because there's no way she would complain like that) but then obviously she's still in the town hall while Zipper is out, so...


----------



## estypest (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm just imagining that Zipper is some unknown character from outside of my town who has dressed up. I can't imagine Phyllis would put up with all of the requisite singing/dancing and such, even with the mumble comments, just doesn't fit in with Phyllis even with her playing an act. I know Zipper is playing a role but under that I don't feel any of the personalities of other characters in the game (Phyllis, Isabelle, Nook etc).


----------



## Nouris (Apr 20, 2014)

It's not Phyllis unless she can be in two places at once.


----------



## Zedark (Apr 20, 2014)

Some unknown relative of the nook family. Think about it, Tom seems like the type to put his family up to something like distracting you in a bunny costume while he loots your house.


----------



## sugargalaxy (Apr 20, 2014)

I think it may be Tortimer. It may sounds stupid, but what is the T for in Zipper's name? I thought it may be Tortimer.


----------



## JellyDitto (Apr 20, 2014)

IT'S THE DOLL FROM AIKA VILLAGE


----------



## Squigly Contiello (Apr 20, 2014)

What if it was just some ridiculous looking rabbit? They just have clothes with a zipper on the back, and they're really sick of having to be the Easter bunny. I got the idea from Chuggaaconroy. I'd consider Phyllis, but you can have her on her shift and Zipper still outside at the same time.


----------



## N64dude (Apr 20, 2014)

Zipper T. Bunny identify remains a mystery.


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 20, 2014)

It's Michael Jordan


----------



## oath2order (Apr 21, 2014)

sugargalaxy said:


> I think it may be Tortimer. It may sounds stupid, but what is the T for in Zipper's name? I thought it may be Tortimer.



Zipper The Bunny

I think it's probably Phyllis. Sure, she can't be in two places at once, but since you had time to walk over to the Post Office, so did Zipper!


----------



## Cory (Apr 21, 2014)

I think it's Lyle because like Zipper T. Bunny he hates his job and in one of the games (I forget which) he is not at his station on Easter.


----------



## macuppie (Apr 21, 2014)

I love you. That just made my day


----------



## heirabbit (Apr 23, 2014)

Phyllis even though she's at two places at once.
It makes sense, because villager are usually also at two places at once. I see Antonio in retail when I literally just saw him outside a min ago.


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 23, 2014)

There is no one in the costume, it is an empty husk that is being reanimated by the 
tears and frustration of those who shake trees hoping to get an egg but get a beehive instead

..I mean it runs on bunny day cheer uwu​


----------



## PillBug (Apr 23, 2014)

kayocalypse said:


> There is no one in the costume, it is an empty husk that is being reanimated by the
> tears and frustration of those who shake trees hoping to get an egg but get a beehive instead
> 
> ..I mean it runs on bunny day cheer uwu​



I lol'd.


----------



## Saturniidae (Apr 24, 2014)

i think it's tortimer


----------



## Jhayie (Apr 26, 2014)

I got his picture tho. :3


----------



## Hana-Nezumi (Apr 26, 2014)

There's no way it's Phyllis. She wouldn't do that job no matter how good the pay was! And I don't think Tortimer is spry enough to do all that hopping. My bet is that he's an out-of-towner.


----------



## lem (Apr 26, 2014)

I have joked with someone about it being an anonymous (and obviously rare) human in the AC world posing as a bunny.

Truth is, who knows?


----------



## Hana-Nezumi (Apr 26, 2014)

lem said:


> I have joked with someone about it being an anonymous (and obviously rare) human in the AC world posing as a bunny.
> 
> Truth is, who knows?


That's an interesting idea. If he were a human, it would be notable, because presumably the only human NPCs referenced in the game are your mom and dad, and they're never seen.

WOAH what if Zipper T. Bunny is your mom/dad?!


----------



## poliwag0 (Apr 26, 2014)

lem said:


> I have joked with someone about it being an anonymous (and obviously rare) human in the AC world posing as a bunny.
> 
> Truth is, who knows?



OMG, maybe he's Chrissy and Francine dad/brother/other relative!!


----------



## lilyandemrys (Apr 26, 2014)

estypest said:


> I'm just imagining that Zipper is some unknown character from outside of my town who has dressed up. I can't imagine Phyllis would put up with all of the requisite singing/dancing and such, even with the mumble comments, just doesn't fit in with Phyllis even with her playing an act. I know Zipper is playing a role but under that I don't feel any of the personalities of other characters in the game (Phyllis, Isabelle, Nook etc).


I agree with this. I think that if anyone, Phyllis would probably be Zipper, but for some reason I've always imagined Zipper to be male...


----------



## LegendofCesar (Apr 27, 2014)

Zipper T. Bunny is Zipper T. Bunny who made a costume of himself...
Joking...But how does the costume blink?


----------



## Hana-Nezumi (Apr 27, 2014)

LegendofCesar said:


> Zipper T. Bunny is Zipper T. Bunny who made a costume of himself...
> Joking...But how does the costume blink?


The same way that Mickey Mouse does in the Dream-Along With Mickey show.


----------



## Capella (Apr 27, 2014)

I always thought he was resetti ;w;


----------



## Liseli (Apr 27, 2014)

Zipper T. Bunny miiiiight be Tortimer. We haven't seen him in ages. And what does the T stand for in his name anyway? :v


----------

